# Hello from Citrus County Fl.



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, by added supers, I hope you mean one on each hive. In Florida too much of a good thing is death to the hive. If they have more space than they need small hive beetles will kill the hive in a couple weeks. Have you joined a local club to learn from others in your area. You can find the nearest at http://floridabeekeepers.org/ click on Local. If you are ever down in Tampa we have Bee Workshops every month at USF.


----------



## RoyalPain (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, 1 super per hive. I was warned about that exact thing, Thank you. I read there was something on April 30th? I'm starving for information.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We are putting bees in all the soon to be beekeepers hives that were built at the March bee workshop. Please join us at USF Botanical Gardens just North of Fowler and Bruce B Downs. It is an exciting day and I have been doing this since 1969.


----------



## RoyalPain (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey ABK, thanks for the info. Could you tell me if i should still be giving sugar water? The bees are still taking it. I'm just concerned it could mess up their honey production.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

When you have to add supers, you do not need to feed. it will make them draw comb faster to feed for a week.


----------

